# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Акрил "ЗВЕЗДА"

## Borboza

Кто-нибудь пробовал его в аэрограф заливать ? Если да ,то чем разводил и какой результат?

----------


## kfmut

Привет ещё раз!
Помогал как-то пацану на клубе красить какую-то танку этим акрилом, разводили или 647-ым, или уайт-спиритом. Весь переплювался, моментом забивает аэрограф, разводил более чем жидко, аэр jas какой-то... Акан чуть лучше, но до тамии ещё очень далеко...

----------


## boroda

Акрил "Звезда" - это то ещё явление. Но и им работать можно, если приспособиться. Развожу тамиевским растворителем для акрила, очень жидко. Давление небольшое. Закрываю в несколько слоёв. Ложится хорошо, но цвет гуляет от партии к партии, поэтому нужно делать выкраски. Да, тамия неплоха, но если нет других красок? Тот же АКАН - не нужно говорить, что он "чуть лучше"... Тапочками с табуретками закидают. Сходите на "скалемоделс", спросите у Александра, в каком месте вы не так делаете - он подскажет. Пробуйте, эксперементируйте - обязательно получится. Только не нужно бросать под предлогом "не советовали".

----------


## kfmut

Привет!
Акан я тоже сам пробовал на клубе, разводили тамическим растворителем. Сильно не понравилось как он ложится, если разведен до состояния "под аэрограф", такое ощущение, что краска вот-вот потечет, если брать меньше растворителя, то краска хуже распыляется. Вполне верю, что можно найти правильный растворитель и правильные пропорции, только пока продается тамия оно таких трудов не стоит(просто есть печальный опыт борьбы с самым первым звездинским акрилом)... Попробуйте тамию, вам обязательно понравится :-)

----------


## Borboza

Cпасибо "братья по оружию".Всё понятно.

----------


## Borboza

Там есть видео где "акан" неразбавленный используют и ничего ,нормально получается

----------

